# Red River Shootout



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

All
I am happy to announce a project I have been working on for a little while called the Red River Shootout.
This series of shows runs in conjunction with the shows I am hosting in Dallas and OKC this summer, and it is designed to get people in the area back into car audio competition.
The link to the FB Page is here

https://www.facebook.com/Red-River-Shootout-1734806316767250/?notify_field=blurb&notif_t=page_profile_completion&notif_id=1466148567685157

Here is how this works...

It is a series to be run with the IASCA series at Soundscape Audio and Auto Gear using the following criteria to earn points.

1. Show attendance as a competitor will earn 100 points per show regardless of score or place.

2. In addition the following points will be awarded based on placement
1st place = 25pts
2nd place = 20pts
3rd place = 15pt
4th place = 10pts
5th place = 5pts

3. IASCA sound quality points per show

Each competitor who participates in the series will be eligible for an end of year series Championship which will be held in Dallas at Soundscape September 10, 2016. The Top 2 qualifiers in each class (Rookie, Novice, Amateur, ProAm, Pro and Expert) will be eligible to compete against each other for a best of class series championship and a best of series champion.
This Championship round will have a separate set of judge(s), a separate score sheet and alternate music which will be provided to the competitors in advance of the final show.

Entry to the series will be $10 per show with standings being updated after each show on the Red River Shoot Out Facebook page. For the series Championship round at Soundscape in September, a $40 entry fee will be charged with trophies handed out at the end of the show.

Grand Champion will be the competitor with the highest overall points accumulation for the entire show series

Hope to see a few of you guys out to the Dallas and hopefully the OKC shows as well. If you have questions I can be contacted via FB or email at [email protected]

H


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Nice work, Chef. Good luck with this.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks Mike!! Gonna build the region up and bring it back to life!!


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Can't wait for these! Will be a lot of fun.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Im in!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Round One is in the books!!!
Here are the standings 

Rookie Class
1st – Mark Heatley 317pts
Novice Class
1st – Jonnie Allen 298pts
Amateur
1st – Nick Wright 325pts
2nd – Tam Nguyen 299pts
Pro/Am
1st – Dan Greenwood 317pts
2nd – David Cruz 301pts
Pro1
1st – Jason Owens 332pts

Hope to see a lot of people out for Round Two at Auto Gear in Edmond on July 30th.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

SouthSyde said:


> Im in!





chefhow said:


> Round One is in the books!!!
> Here are the standings
> 
> Rookie Class
> ...


SouthSyde a no show.. shame on you Chad


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

One week until round two!!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Series stop #2 of the Red River Shootout took place in OKC at Auto Gear, here are the results of the competition to date

Rookie Class - Mark Heatley 629 points
Martin Benning - 299 points

Novice - Jonnie Allen 298 points

Amateur - Nick Wright 325 points
Robert McIntosh 320 points
Martin Benning 302 points
Tam Nguyen 299 points

ProAm - Dan Greenwood 317
David Cruz 301

Pro - Jason Owens 665 points
Dan Merrit - 316 points

We have a tight race in Amateur with 4 competitors and plenty of time for people to enter the race and catch up, its not too late!!
Next round is August 13 at Soundscape in Plano Texas, hope to see y'all there!!!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Stop 3 results are done and here is where everyone stands!!

Rookie
Mark Heatley 941 pts
Martin Benning 299 pts

Novice
Jonnie Allen 606 pts

Amateur
Rob McIntosh 652 pts
Nick Wright 642 pts
Martin Benning 302 pts

Pro/Am
Tam Nguyen 618 pts
Dan Greenwood 317 pts
David Cruz 301 pts

Pro1
Jason Owens 983 pts
Dan Merrit 641 pts

One more round left until we have the finals invites and line up!!
Auto Gear is August 20, I hope to see most of you guys out next weekend.


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

mucho gracias Howard. Plan on seeing you in OKC next weekend


----------



## Psyko07 (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks again Howard for putting everything together to make these shows possible I think everyone has had a great time so far!

Soundscape July 16th 









Auto Gear July 30th









Soundscape August 13th
















Auto Gear August 20th
















All the other pics
https://drive.google.com/drive/u/0/folders/0B48tLpIFhAVHcFB4cEZaMlY5N0E


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

ROUND 4!!!!!

Thanks to Jason and AutoGear for hosting. Here are the standings

Rookie
Mark Heatley 1273 points
Martin Benning 299 points

Novice
Jonnie Allen 931 points

Amateur
Robert McIntosh 991 points
Nick Wright 968 points
Martin Benning 302 points

Pro/Am
Tam Nguyen 618 points
Dan Greenwood 317 points
David Cruz 301 points

Pro 1
Jason Owens 1310 points
Dan Merrit 641 points

The Finals are going to be held at Soundscape Car Audio on September 10. Look forward to seeing everyone there!!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

With the finals of the Shootout happening today I want to thank everyone who came out this year to support the series. Congrats to everyone and let's get ready for next season!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Howard, even though I'm not in your area I have to give you props for hosting this and trying to revitalize the scene in your area. Good on you, man.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks Erin. We saw an increase just about every show. Next year should
Be bigger, it will definitely be better


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

